
PlanetScale Launches Kubernetes-based multi-cloud database to accelerate scaling - dkhenry
https://siliconangle.com/2020/03/31/new-planetscaledb-release-delivers-multi-cloud-support/
======
seanlaff
Neat! How do you handle cross-geo latency? I know google has to rely on
precise clocks to make this work in spanner

~~~
dkhenry
Its split into geographically located shards so you don't need to sync across
the global keyspace which is very different from the Spanner model. You have a
configurable amount of durability so you can set how much latency you want to
tolerate vs how much geo-durability you want to have. If you want to have full
planet durability you are going to hit a pretty bit latency penalty

